# Have everything together now for my S6 front bumper conversion:) wiring question???



## jMkV (Jun 9, 2006)

So I am going to be installing my new S 6 front bumper in a few days and needed some input to wiring the LEDs. I basically just want to replace my use of the fog lights for the LEDs and don't care to use them as DRLs. Should wiring them directly with the fog light harness be an issue?? Let me hear your thoughts


----------

